# Need help sealing master built smoker door



## benshort

Hey guys I seasoned my master built Xl smoker yesterday and noticed a lot of smoke comming out of the cracks around the door. Today I bought sum rvt and sum fireplace rope gasket seal put I'm just not sure how I properly seal this thing  any help will be thankful


----------



## s2k9k

The easy way is to just run a thin bead of the RTV along the door where it meets the cabinet then cover the RTV with some plastic wrap and shut the door. Leave it closed until the RTV is dry then open and pull off the plastic wrap.
The rope will work but you have to find just where to put it so it will seal and it's not very easy to get it to stick.


----------



## benshort

Thanks the rvt by itself worked great......


----------



## migraine

I have the older version MB smoker(analogue type).  I purchased a silcone seal at home depot that, so far, seams to be working

this is what I used

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Frost-King-E-O-1-2-in-x-20-ft-Silicone-Smoke-Seal-SS20BR/100555614


----------



## benshort

Ok thanks I will look at that rubber seal because today after running sum heat through the thing I noticed the rvt was sticking real bad I thought I had it whooped but prob not. Am I worried to much bout this smoke leaking through the door thing guys I'm gonna use this thing this weekend regardless just had sum time this week to mess with it


----------



## pc farmer

Mine leaks at the door too.  Don't think it causes any problems.


----------



## legacyofbob

I'll second the silicone seal recommended by migraine.  I just bought my smoker and tried the gasket rope with glue and it wouldn't adhere even after liberal cleaning of the painted surface.  I picked up the silicone seal at Home Depot no prob, did the seasoning last night and it withstood the temps no problem (I assumed it would since it's silicone.)  Looks a lot cleaner and neater than the rope did anyway, not that it should be staying neat for long!

Good luck!


----------



## benshort

Ok how did u apply the silicone? Did u just run a bead around the door or smoker? Did u use the thin paper trick and close the door to try and form the bead?


----------



## legacyofbob

I just used the self-stick pre-formed window seal kit migraine recommended.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Frost-Ki...cone-Smoke-Seal-SS20BR/100555614#.UVONVBzvuaU

it's 20ft of seal so there's plenty of screw-up room included.  Just make sure you clean around the edge with brake cleaner  first otherwise it won't stick at all.













20130325_182106.jpg



__ legacyofbob
__ Mar 27, 2013


----------



## davidhef88

Bbqgaskets.com. Looks like they have many different options


----------



## legacyofbob

The bbqgaskets.com looks like a really good idea.  They even have a specific kit for the Masterbuilt/Master Forge propane smokers.


----------



## benshort

Ok that looks good. I'm gonna try that maybe or that BBQ gaskets. I have a bead of rtv ran around the door right now. It works but looks bad u know.


----------



## davidhef88

I ran into that site on accident. I gave a moderator the info to pass to Jeff about sponsorship. I think they would do great as an advertiser here.


----------



## smokeusum

All this info was great; I have the MB XL, too... I figured what I lost at the door was just part of something I had to live with!!! 

Although, I do have a ? Or two... Did you seal the hinge side, too? I worry about not being able to open it up fully (the whole reason of being the XL!!) Don't need an answer for the next question I had; just remembered that the latch was adjustable :p


----------



## benshort

Well I ran my bead of high temp rtv around all edges. And when I decide to pull that off because of the looks I will still try and go all around with whatever seal I end up with.


----------



## benshort

Legacy of bob I just noticed in your picture ur rig has two door latches. Are these factory latches or did you add a second one yourself? Mine only has one, in the middle.


----------



## smokeusum

M





benshort said:


> Legacy of bob I just noticed in your picture ur rig has two door latches. Are these factory latches or did you add a second one yourself? Mine only has one, in the middle.


Mine also only has the one latch.


----------



## legacyofbob

I have a different model that has two doors but is narrower.  It's still a masterbuilt propane/duel, however, and also needed some help in getting the door to seal properly.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/masterbuilt-dual-fuel-pro


----------



## ravenclan

MIne only has one latch but i sure would like to have one or two more "top and bottom" along with the one in the middle !!


----------



## smokeusum

RavenClan said:


> MIne only has one latch but i sure would like to have one or two more "top and bottom" along with the one in the middle !!



Why?


----------



## ravenclan

RavenClan said:


> MIne only has one latch but i sure would like to have one or two more "top and bottom" along with the one in the middle !!


Why?

so the smoker is better sealed with the XL the door is longer and just from heat the door does "bend" which in turn does leak no matter how much gasket i have on there.


----------



## smokeusum

RavenClan said:


> Why?
> 
> so the smoker is better sealed with the XL the door is longer and just from heat the door does "bend" which in turn does leak no matter how much gasket i have on there.



Gotcha!!!


----------



## idreaminblack

I just got the Masterbuilt XL propane smoker. For those of you using the silicon smoke seal (migraine, LegacyOfBob, others?), how well is the adhesive holding up? It looks like it would be simpler than the RTV silicon approach. I plan to clean the area thoroughly with brake cleaner first.

Thanks!


----------



## allistah

I was wondering how well this seal was holding up as well. Any info on this would be appreciated. :-)


-Alli

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## kulstad

My local HD doesn't carry the silicon sealer that Migraine recommended, so I tried this one instead (http://www.homedepot.ca/product/silicone-seal-tape-1-2inch-x-1-4inch-x20feet-black/864990).  I've smoked twice since installing it.  The first smoke actually melted the gasket, and gave the food a very overpowering (and disgusting) rubber smell and taste.  Before my second smoke, I tried to remove what was left of the gasket from the doors, but the smell and taste were still there (although not as bad, but still very strong).

Would something like this stove gasket (http://www.rona.ca/en/stove-gasket) be a suitable replacement?  Also, if anyone has any suggestions on how to get rid of the rubber stench and flavour, it would be greatly appreciated.  I'm very much a newbie when it comes to smoking, and I would hate to be turned off of it because of this.


----------



## rob sicc

Kulstad said:


> My local HD doesn't carry the silicon sealer that Migraine recommended, so I tried this one instead (http://www.homedepot.ca/product/silicone-seal-tape-1-2inch-x-1-4inch-x20feet-black/864990).  I've smoked twice since installing it.  The first smoke actually melted the gasket, and gave the food a very overpowering (and disgusting) rubber smell and taste.  Before my second smoke, I tried to remove what was left of the gasket from the doors, but the smell and taste were still there (although not as bad, but still very strong).
> 
> Would something like this stove gasket (http://www.rona.ca/en/stove-gasket) be a suitable replacement?  Also, if anyone has any suggestions on how to get rid of the rubber stench and flavour, it would be greatly appreciated.  I'm very much a newbie when it comes to smoking, and I would hate to be turned off of it because of this.


Have you tried BB Gaskets.com?

http://www.bbqgaskets.com/

The guy I spoke with there could not have been more helpful.  I ordered a fiberglass gasket for my FB door and for between the FB and CC. I attached the fiberglass gasket with RTV.  It worked great between the FB and CC.  The FB door still leaks so I called BBQ Gaskets back and ordered a new clamp.   I ordered Lavalock for the CC door.  I also ordered a replacement thermostat while I was at it.  They are very helpful and knowledgeable.  Try giving them a call. 631 476 7554.

I hope this helps.


----------



## racyug

Why has no one ever mentioned Neoprene weather stripping?  It is good for 500F...it is used to seal fire doors. http://www.homedepot.ca/product/ind...prene-weatherstripping-closed-cell-tap/947899


----------



## ps0303

Kulstad said:


> My local HD doesn't carry the silicon sealer that Migraine recommended, so I tried this one instead (http://www.homedepot.ca/product/silicone-seal-tape-1-2inch-x-1-4inch-x20feet-black/864990).  I've smoked twice since installing it.  The first smoke actually melted the gasket, and gave the food a very overpowering (and disgusting) rubber smell and taste.  Before my second smoke, I tried to remove what was left of the gasket from the doors, but the smell and taste were still there (although not as bad, but still very strong).
> 
> Would something like this stove gasket (http://www.rona.ca/en/stove-gasket) be a suitable replacement?  Also, if anyone has any suggestions on how to get rid of the rubber stench and flavour, it would be greatly appreciated.  I'm very much a newbie when it comes to smoking, and I would hate to be turned off of it because of this.


This is why you need to use food grade products especially if it could melt.  The stove gasket you mentioned is good because it won't melt.  I have it on mine now for a few years and it needs to be replaced. I guess I smoke too much.  My replacement will be the felt from bbqgaskets.com.


----------



## rob sicc

ps0303 said:


> This is why you need to use food grade products especially if it could melt.  The stove gasket you mentioned is good because it won't melt.  I have it on mine now for a few years and it needs to be replaced. I guess I smoke too much.  My replacement will be the felt from bbqgaskets.com.


I picked up lavallock for my CC and a fiberglass gasket with RTV for the FB and for where the FB meets the CC.  It all worked great.  I still have a small leak on the FB door.  I ordered a ne 90 degree latch from http://www.bbqgaskets.com/   .  I will post the results once I install it.  Just need a trip to HD.  http://www.bbqgaskets.com/   is great.  They reply to emails vary fast and are very friendly and helpful.   Give them a call if you can and talk to them directly.  You will probably get off the phone having ordered everything you need.  LOL

Good luck.


----------



## kulstad

Rob Sicc said:


> Have you tried BB Gaskets.com?
> 
> http://www.bbqgaskets.com/
> 
> The guy I spoke with there could not have been more helpful.  I ordered a fiberglass gasket for my FB door and for between the FB and CC. I attached the fiberglass gasket with RTV.  It worked great between the FB and CC.  The FB door still leaks so I called BBQ Gaskets back and ordered a new clamp.   I ordered Lavalock for the CC door.  I also ordered a replacement thermostat while I was at it.  They are very helpful and knowledgeable.  Try giving them a call. 631 476 7554.
> 
> I hope this helps.





racyug said:


> Why has no one ever mentioned Neoprene weather stripping?  It is good for 500F...it is used to seal fire doors. http://www.homedepot.ca/product/ind...prene-weatherstripping-closed-cell-tap/947899





ps0303 said:


> This is why you need to use food grade products especially if it could melt.  The stove gasket you mentioned is good because it won't melt.  I have it on mine now for a few years and it needs to be replaced. I guess I smoke too much.  My replacement will be the felt from bbqgaskets.com.


Thank you all for these suggestions.  Being a babe-in-the-woods when it comes to smoking, I suppose this is something I should have researched further before tackling it on my own.

Now, if anyone has any suggestions on how to get rid of the rubber flavour in my smoking, that would be very much welcome.  I originally thought about using an oven cleaner and rinsing with soapy water, but then decided it would be better to check with the professionals here


----------



## daveomak

Crank up the heat.....  burn it out....     then put on a high temp gasket....   you can pop rivet them in place and won't need sealant....

http://www.mcmaster.com/#tadpole-gaskets/=td4voj


----------



## jomadav

Did anyone here find the " perfect" method to seal the doors? I just bought a used 2 door and I was reading all over the place different ways to do it.

I just bought the silicone seal from Home Depot, but noticed on BBQgaskets website they say to install their product on the door for best results for this model of smoker.

I don't care door side or body side - just want to do it which ever way works best.


----------



## jomadav

Oops. Rookie mistake - didn't see the second page to this thread. Sorry.

BTW - before I put the gasket on mine....which method was the "best" for holding up?


----------



## capttrk1

Try using High temp sealer for the auto parts store its made for temps higher than your smoker will go.


----------



## c45br

I may be missing the point, but why is this even a thing to worry about? Smoke (and heat) will escape the box anyway. 

Please offer some explanations of why the door needs a seal.


----------



## cmayna

C45BR said:


> I may be missing the point, but why is this even a thing to worry about? Smoke (and heat) will escape the box anyway.
> 
> Please offer some explanations of why the door needs a seal.


You want as much of the smoke and heat to escape thru the designed exhaust vent of your smoker when the door is closed.   Having it leak through the door, especially down towards the bottom is defeating the purpose.


----------



## migraine

Follow up...

About 2 1/2 years ago , I posted that I had bought a silicone seal from Home depot to seal the smoke from leaking around the door. 

As of today, I'm happy to say that the seal is intact, never melted, or given off a odor. 

I'm very happy with this analog smoker from MB once the mods were done....  Only thing that has ever failed is the temp probe for my PID that I ordered from EBAY(chinese) 

I also own a Traeger 075? for 1 1/2 years and I still prefer the analog MB smoker(not the MES one)with an AMZN pellet tray over the Traeger for smoke flavor.

I just did ribs last night on the Traeger and temps swings to 235 made cooking the SL ribs done sooner than wanted.  They needed a little more time to render the fat out.  My reasoning for using the traeger was pure lazyness(and a lumbar epidural in the A.M.)

-Brian


----------



## ohiobenz

I'm looking at this silicon seal from Home Depot:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/M-D-Buil...herstrip-for-Extra-Large-Gaps-43846/100353449

Any suggestions on how to attach it other than the factory sticky back tape?


----------



## smokincruz

If you have a minute, take a look at the Nomex "tape" that is used for the BGE.  I was going to use the high temp silicone, but it seems like that would always be sticky with the heat.  My SH44" had a lot of smoke coming out the door.  Put the tape on and no smoke AND the temp is rock steady.  NB: I did follow the attachment directions to a T and for the last 4 months, not a problem.  (FireBlack 125 Black Nomex Self Stick Replacement Big Green Egg Gasket High Temp w/ LavaLock (tm) LG XL)


----------

